# Whatsapp et photos



## GLAUTTI (5 Mars 2022)

Bonjour, 
Je voudrai pouvoir sauvegarder dans l'application Photos de mon iphone 11, les photos et videos reçues sur Whatsapp. Comment faire? (j'avais AVANT cette possibilité ... mais j'ai du la désactiver sans le vouloir!)
Serait il également possible de sauvegarder les photos  et videos de certains contacts (mais pas systématiquement de tous mes contacts)?
J'espère avoir été clair.
Merci d'avance


----------



## flotow (5 Mars 2022)

WhatsApp, Réglages, Discussion, Enregistrer dans la pellicule

C’est pour tout les contacts, pas possible de sélectionner.


----------

